# ما السر فى عدم تسبب شامبو الاطفال فى تكوين الدموع



## chemist.ahmedfathy (6 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام , أتمنى من الله أن تكونوا فى تمام الصحه والعافيه .
أريد أن أسأل إخوانى عن الماده التى تتواجد فى شامبو الأطفال والتى تمنع الدموع أو ما هو السر فى شامبو الأطفال فى جعله لا يتسبب فى تكوين دموع للأطفال , أرجو أن تساعدونى نظرا لأهميه هذا السؤال لى , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 يونيو 2014)

نداء عاجل الى السيد dulcemohamed مبعوثنا فى مستحضرات التجميل . جاوب يا دكتور


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 يونيو 2014)

اختيار المنظف الرئيسى والمساعد - فى التركيبه - من ضمن المنظفات الاقل تهيجا للعين . ومعمليا - اجتياز اختبار عين الارنب اولا ثم الاقل تهيجا ثانيا.


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (18 يونيو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اختيار المنظف الرئيسى والمساعد - فى التركيبه - من ضمن المنظفات الاقل تهيجا للعين . ومعمليا - اجتياز اختبار عين الارنب اولا ثم الاقل تهيجا ثانيا.



السلام عليكم
بدون أى زعل يا باشمهندس وحقولهالك بكل صراحه , انا عمرى ماستفدت بأى مشاركه من مشاركاتك فى أى موضع للأسف كنت أتمنى متكنش اجابتك غامضه وتكون واضحه ومفيده على عكس الباشمهندس محمد dulcemohamed , إجاباته كلها واضحه ومفيده جدا نظريا وعمليا .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 يونيو 2014)

لست فى حاجه الى تعليق - الملتقى يعج بالكثير - خذ ما شئت واترك ماشئت - واعلان المواقف لا يضر معى ولا يفيد- انى لا اسألكم عليه اجرا.
بعد عشرة ايام من سؤالك وبعد ان تركت الفرصه للغير لابداء الرأى وبعد انتظار وعدم تلقى اجابه اردت ان اشارك- لتلهفك على الاجابه - واجابتى لن تمنع من اشتراك الآخرين .


----------



## عمار ابو حمزة (21 يونيو 2015)

السر هو معايرة الشامبو ليصيح علة ph 5.5 وهو ال ph العيون


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 يونيو 2015)

​ردا على​
السر هو معايرة الشامبو ليصيح علة ph 5.5 وهو ال ph العيون​قد يكون البى اتش كما ذكرت - ويحدث تهيج ايضا
​ولكن السبب كما ذكرت ان المنظف الاولى والثانوى - من مواصفاته - عدم احداث تهيج - وهى عائله معروفه نستخدمها فى تركيبات منظفات من لديهم حساسيه ايضا​
​


----------



## 83moris (26 يونيو 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ردا على​
> السر هو معايرة الشامبو ليصيح علة ph 5.5 وهو ال ph العيون​قد يكون البى اتش كما ذكرت - ويحدث تهيج ايضا
> ولكن السبب كما ذكرت ان المنظف الاولى والثانوى - من مواصفاته - عدم احداث تهيج - وهى عائله معروفه نستخدمها فى تركيبات منظفات من لديهم حساسيه ايضا​
> ​


لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ممكن تدينا امثلة للمنظفات التي لا تسبب تهيج للعين
شكراااا​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 يونيو 2015)

ممكن تدينا امثلة للمنظفات التي لا تسبب تهيج للعين​
اهلا بك
*Magnesium laureth sulphate*
*Disodium laureth sulfosuccinate*


----------



## 83moris (27 يونيو 2015)

شكراااا


----------

